#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  eROC- The automated online registration platform for Sri Lanka's Businesses!

## Bhavya

As per the documentation (AMemorandum of Understanding (MOU)) signed between the Sri Lanka Department of the Registrar of Companies and the Department of Labour to share information between the two departments for the establishment of a web-based single window for business registration went live from last year April 2018.
The aim of this automated real-time company registration process is to provide more effective and efficient service While enhancing revenue collection opportunities of the Government. This international standard "eROC" (The Department of the Registrar of Companies Sri Lanka) online and electronic platform launched with an investment of Rs.57 million. This automated system will help to improve the Ease of Doing Business Index of Sri Lanka. Check out the eRoc site to register your business through online.

Ps: Guys, What do think about this automated online registration for businesses? How is going to impact Sri Lanka's business industry and economy?

----------

